# Game 13: Magic @ Heat (11/23 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, November 23, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade should be back for this one. He will have had a full week off.

Doubt we'll see Vucevic have anywhere near as bad a game as last time. Each team hit 15 3's in the last game. Very likely wont see that again either.

Heat will be wearing their "Red zone" jerseys for this one


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I haven't read the articles about it, but apparently Wade is again battling tendinitis in the thrice-surgically-repaired left knee. He's also apparently still struggling with the right knee bone bruises.

He says he expects to play tomorrow. I don't see how the bone bruises aren't going to get worse. Apparently they won't be getting better, either, though. I think Wade off the bench might have to become a thing sooner than we thought. I might be knee-jerking a bit, but it's seems a reasonable way to massage the situation and not mess with the starting lineup chemistry any further.

Sounds crazy, but I think it _could _improve both our bench AND starting lineup. You could argue our starting lineup would be better with Ray spacing the floor there (a look we've never seen to start games, if I'm not mistaken), particularly with the way he looks this season. On top of that, our bench would get even better, obviously, with Wade as a super-sub. He'd come out like a horse out of the racehorse thingermabobs. Of course he'd still finish games, when he's able to give good minutes.

Obviously not starting him wouldn't make or keep him healthy, nor keep his minutes down on its own, but it could benefit the continuity of the rotation overall without putting pressure on him to play or play starter's minutes every night.

The rare times we see Wade start games without LeBron (preseason against SA, I believe), he plays some of his best ball. If he came off the bench as the #1 option with Bease as his #2, he'd be more free to do his thing. Ray still gleans a good amount of steals, so I don't think we'd lose that element to start games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

While I agree with the idea and think it would help the starting lineup and bench by doing so, I just can't see Wade or Spo going for it. His ego is too big to succumb to that and Spo way too rigid to make that kind of drastic change.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah it's totally unrealistic, but is so blatantly a good idea. We'd have by far the best bench in the league. Worth mentioning how surprising it was to hear Wade offered to reduce his minutes in the Finals, though. Gives me a glimmer of a thought he might eventually be able to be talked into it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Maybe not this season but the next?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's been a long long while. Good evening Heat fans. Let's enjoy some ball.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Yeah Wade def won't come to terms of coming off the bench.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

bron blowing a layup


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> bron blowing a layup


I'm about a minute behind you so knew this was coming from your post, yet I was still surprised seeing it. :laugh:


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't like these Heat jerseys.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Basel said:


> I don't like these Heat jerseys.


I was debating about posting this but couldn't really decide if I did like them after all. They'd make good festive Christmas Day jerseys, but I'm not a fan either.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6-18 shooting start for the Heat. Ugly game for both teams so far. 

I said it would be brick city tonight after the 3pt shootign display both teams showed on Wednesday.


Ben said:


> It's been a long long while. Good evening Heat fans. Let's enjoy some ball.


Welcome back, Ben. Been a while.


Basel said:


> I don't like these Heat jerseys.


Yeah, too maroon. Should have been a a brighter red.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20-16 after 1

What an ugly 1st quarter. 7-22 shooting. 0-5 from 3. 

Orlando not much better at 7-21 shooting, but they hit 3 3's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magic up 11. heat looking awful on offense. Just a lifeless game overall.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Finding it really hard to care about the regular season. This is why I haven't been posting, more fun watching other teams and having no emotional investment. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Lewis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back J's by Wade after the 1-6 start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magic beginning to hit their 3's again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magic now 7-11 from 3. Heat 0-9 from 3. E'twaun Moore now 3-3 from 3. 

Nice back to back baskets by Beasley to cut the Magic lead down to 12.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Can anyone say D.Rose is having a better year than Beasley right now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with a 3rd straight basket


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 3 for the Magic and Moore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is the Celtics game all over again.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Why does it take so long for beasley to come in.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Another three for Magic.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Big difference in made threes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fitting, another 3 for the Magic.

55-39 at the half

Lowest scoring half for the Heat this season.

Magic hit 9-13 3's in the half and are shooting 51% from the field. Heat are 0-10 from 3. Being outscored 27-0 behind the line. 

Lebron with only 3 shots taken in a half where the offense was awful. He had to be more aggressive than that. 

Awful and lifeless half to say the least.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

What a steal by LeBron!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Second three by LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start to the 3rd for the Heat. Actually giving effort on D and coming up with turnovers and Lebron is being aggressive on offense. He's hit 2-3 3's to cut the Magic lead to 10 and already tied his shot total for the entire 1st half. 

Now gotta keep it up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE! Wow


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade comes flying high.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get the lead down to 6, then allow a quick 5-0 run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with another dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Defense slipping a bit again

and1 by Wade. What the hell got into Wade at the half?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron nearly stole it from Vucevic.

Wade and LeBron have entered their normal mode in this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the steal and coast to coast and1

5pt game


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron just tied Kareem's streak of 508 matches scoring over 10 points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 333

2pt game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tie game


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Norris is playing like he should start


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Colecious!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

That steal and assist by Lebron...wheewww


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful plays by LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oladipo is so quick and fast and can finish nicely at the rim. good timeout by Spo. That run took a lot of energy and the D was slipping a bit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lefty hook off the glass by Lebron.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Too bad Cole missed that open corner three.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-71 after 3

Could have closed the quarter out stronger, but cant complain about the effort to get back into this game. 

Just cant allow this lead to go back up too big. May not have the energy to come back from another big deficit.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh and our beench need to score more today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade! 

Wade is a different player this half


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Second incredible and one by Wade.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

great play Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wonder why Wade asked out went to the locker room? He didnt look like he was limping walking back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is back on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, dont know how Cole got that pass to Lebron. small window. Heat down 2.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cole to LeBron. 87-85.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Beasley plays 8 minutes and was 4/4...What's with Spo's rotations? He doesn't trust him in the second half unless we are up alot?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat take the lead


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Lebron seems okay after that elbow and fall.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

LeClutch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 8-8 from the line. 26 points on the night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too easy for Afflalo

Bosh with the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well that was awful rebounding.

Wade finally misses from the line. Hits the 2nd. Heat up 3.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Glen Davis elbow getting check at after it almost shattered on Lebrons jaw


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant grab the rebound again and the Magic tie it up. 5 straight Magic points off rebounds the Heat couldnt grab.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!

Heat lead by 2 with 15 seconds left


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

There's the jumper that won us the Champ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win

Couldnt grab the rebound again. Oladipo missed a bunny to tie it after the rebound.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Woohoo!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

LOL that was close


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Afflalo traveled anyway


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great help D by Bosh on the Afflalo drive.

Magic were 9-13 from 3 in the 1st half. 1-10 in the 2nd.

Heat were 0-10 in the 1st half. 6-15 from 3 in the 2nd half.

Wade was amazing in the 2nd half tonight. He dominated the 3rd and got us back in the game. 

Heat hit 100 points again after the lowest scoring half of the season.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Savannah needs to make LeBron happy tonight.  He took many hits.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

doctordrizzay said:


> Beasley plays 8 minutes and was 4/4...What's with Spo's rotations? He doesn't trust him in the second half unless we are up alot?


Yeah, surprised Bease got squeezed out after the strong 1st half. Seems like he's gonna continue to make him earn it and not just give him Rashard's minutes this early in the season. Lewis didnt do much tonight, but to his credit he's been solid this season.

Baby steps with Spo. He has taken UD out of the rotation. That's pretty big.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, surprised Bease got squeezed out after the strong 1st half. Seems like he's gonna continue to make him earn it and not just give him Rashard's minutes this early in the season. Lewis didnt do much tonight, but to his credit he's been solid this season.
> 
> Baby steps with Spo. He has taken UD out of the rotation. That's pretty big.


I thought UD was injured hmmm...well that's great because he hasn't been doing much for awhile. And I agree with Lewis, he has been terrific this year...I just thought since Beas was on fire he would continue the act. 

I guess Beas will get more min when Wade rests up. I would love him in the starting line-up with Lebron and see a full 12 minute quarter with the MVP


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We plaeyd like shit for majority of this game, felt like the Celtics game all over again.

Good to see Wade have a quality performance, he needed it.

Beas with 9 and 3 in 8 minutes? Come on Spo. Such a Beas tease.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just realised the 3 games we have lost this year have been by a combined 6 points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, but that Nets game ended a little crazy and we made it much closer than it really was.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Beasley leapfrogs Rashard by some point in the season, which might even be pre-planned. Spo's just making sure he doesn't take things for granted or feel like he's gifted minutes. And yes, huge step with UD no longer in the rotation, it seems. Of course Spo will say it's all "fluid." Still not sold on the possibility Spo would start Mike, but 3 rebounds in 8 minutes vs. 3 for Shard in 17 and 0 for Shane in 25 is a start of a good case for Mike. If he can be one of our best rebounders while also playing suitable D, he might make it hard for Spo not to take a look at starting him.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Defense slipping a bit again
> 
> and1 by Wade. What the hell got into Wade at the half?


Cortisone?

That dunk was nasty. Very '09 reminiscent. 

Still haven't seen these Red Zone jerseys on my TV, but so far I don't love them.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Shard and Battier are also on the wrong side of 30


----------

